# TODAY ON RO!



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 10, 2007)

[align=center]*TODAY ON RO!

*[/align][align=left]Hey everybody!

First, check out the Featured Rescue Fundrasier!. They have so much cute stuff that goes to such a great cause! Check it out! :clapping:

Also, lets send hugs to *~Bracon~, *she just adopted out her two babies from her rabbits, and parting with them was harder than she thought! Atleast they went to a great home!

:hugsquish:

Sorry, I don't have much important info to update you guys on now, but feel free to add anything you think people should now, as always!


And to brighten up Mondays:
[/align][align=center][ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=rlN50_GslCc]Awww![/ame]

:biggrin2:
[/align]


----------



## lemonaxis (Dec 10, 2007)

Monday: New additions to the Lemonaxis household::shock:

From 1 rabbit to 3 overnight!! there are 3 residents now, my Jazz, Carlita who is a rescue and my neighbours bun who lost her companion and is over at our place for comfort.

Pics up asap


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 10, 2007)

*On a sad note: Our sympathy to ChinaBun (Nancy) in China on the loss of her Qingqing after a long battle with illness. We know how special she was and how much she will be missed.* :sad:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 10, 2007)

I am so saddened by the loss of Qingqing. She was such a special girl. We will miss her greatly.

Thank you BlueGiants for adding this to the daily news.


----------



## Gumbo1993 (Dec 10, 2007)

i am sorry for all your loses i loss 5 family members THIS YEAR! :bigtears:i know how you feel! agin i am sorry. i hope you feel better and know your rabbit is in a better place!ray:



Love always 

Stephie:angelandbunny: Gumbo:rabbithop Oreo:dutch


----------

